# New HK P30 Range Report



## jaredrussyl (Jun 15, 2008)

First off HK... you made me a believer. 

My wife got me an HK P30 for Fathers day, I haven't had the opportunity to go to the range until today. I shot 300 rounds, 200 Winchester white box and 100 Federal. After 200 rounds I couldn't believe how well it was doing. I tried to find ways to jam it up. I would limp wrist it with two and one hand. I would shoot repeatedly as fast as I could three mags in a row. Nothing I could think of would stop it. I also thought there would be a learning curve coming from Beretta 92 and Px4. Practicing for my CCW I would put a group of 2in 15 feet and 3in 30 feet. Its like I found a hided treasure, and its called an Heckler and Koch. Where have you been all my life. Looks like ill have to save up for the full size HK45. Any body want to buy a Beretta 92 or a PX4.... no just kidding. I cant give up my first love. 

Please post your experience with this gun. How many rounds Is every one at with out an issue.


----------



## JDar (Jan 20, 2008)

The P30 is nice and feels great in hand. I've had one for a few months and estimate 400 or so rounds through it with never a problem. What a nice gift for Fathers Day! Enjoy.


----------



## Hayuya (Aug 3, 2008)

I had one for about two months, put over 1000 rnds through it, no a single issue. Great gun.


----------



## Occram (Dec 21, 2007)

I have just over 800 rounds through my HK, not a single problem and I mean nothing.

My wife is a 100 lb. ballet dancer and she shoots it more than I do when we go to the range. She loves it! She made a couple mistakes her first time shooting with it and it kept right on going.


----------

